# pigeons and other birds



## guineapig (Jan 9, 2011)

was just wondering is there any other birds that would be fine to go in with my pigeons


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

MY friend keeps doves & quail with his.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

guineapig said:


> was just wondering is there any other birds that would be fine to go in with my pigeons


What's the set up.


----------



## guineapig (Jan 9, 2011)

my setup is a 16ftx8ft aviary with a 6x4 shed built on it so fairly big the pigeons have access to the aviary day and night


----------



## guineapig (Jan 9, 2011)

i also have a 10ft by 8ft shed which i keep my show pigeons in aswell which im planning on building a 6ftx6ft aviary on to it


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

guineapig said:


> my setup is a 16ftx8ft aviary with a 6x4 shed built on it so fairly big the pigeons have access to the aviary day and night


What breeds ?, Do you let them free fly, Or are they a breed that don't have strong homing instincts ?.


----------



## guineapig (Jan 9, 2011)

i have a mixed kit badges, rollers, fantails, racers, muffy's. i dont let them free fly as to many people have pigeons by me and they always get mixed with there kits and i get really sad when i lose some.

i do have the following show birds show kings, capuchin's, berlin lf tumblers, show racers, short face tumblers. but am looking for more


----------



## tony4k4 (Mar 30, 2009)

as above is it possible to keep pigeons with other birds


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

guineapig said:


> i have a mixed kit badges, rollers, fantails, racers, muffy's. i dont let them free fly as to many people have pigeons by me and they always get mixed with there kits and i get really sad when i lose some.
> 
> i do have the following show birds show kings, capuchin's, berlin lf tumblers, show racers, short face tumblers. but am looking for more


You could have a group of bantams like Seabrights or Dutch'etc, Or a group of pheasant like Goldens or Swinhoes'etc, 
Or there are a fare amount of Quails so even a group of Japanese or Bob whites or California'etc.


----------

